# X Posted Request & Plea



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*I've been asked to cross post this because the Maltese Rescue we are trying to support during this challenge is so in need......*

* OK, there's 116 on the board. The stats for us in the Shelter Challenge in a word SUCK. We need all the lurkers, newbies, and members to VOTE, AND VOTE EVERYDAY 2X A DAY. The Fluffs are in desperate need - they need to get that prize money so Edie can save, and mend the broken and neglected.There were 1539 views to the video thread about the show dog. Can those 1539 people please Go VOTE NOW? *

*Click on this icon below, then look on the right tab "Shelter Challenge" and you will vote for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in Escondido CA - the name of the shelter must be entered as it is above.*
**


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've tried muliple times to vote but am always unsuccessful, even though I put the info in as per instructions.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I vote twice a day and have a reminder that goes to my email each day.  Hopefully others that don't vote will start voting.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Try copy and pasting the name of the shelter. 
And highlight CA in the list of states (in the dropdown menu)
That will make it show up!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I just voted this morning and am voting again right now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I type in Escondido in the city and CA in the state,it comes up w/ 4 matches,one of which is the American Maltese choice. After that it will save the last shelter you vote for. I had trouble w/ the name coming up too so I just did Escondido and CA and picked the American Maltese,that wa sthe easiest for me,instead of typing in the name.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> I've tried muliple times to vote but am always unsuccessful, even though I put the info in as per instructions.


Try Jilly's suggestion -if you're not sucessful PM me. We NEED EVERY VOTE!



Canada said:


> Try copy and pasting the name of the shelter.
> And highlight CA in the list of states (in the dropdown menu)
> That will make it show up!


Thanks for the suggestion.

EVERYONE who is VOTING - Thank You for your support.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> I type in Escondido in the city and CA in the state,it comes up w/ 4 matches,one of which is the American Maltese choice. After that it will save the last shelter you vote for. I had trouble w/ the name coming up too so I just did Escondido and CA and picked the American Maltese,that wa sthe easiest for me,instead of typing in the name.


That way worked for me. Finally got to vote.:chili:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Just voted!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I vote twice a day and have a reminder that goes to my email each day.  Hopefully others that don't vote will start voting.


How do you sign up for an email reminder? That would be great.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

We vote four times a day - I don't always sign-on, after I vote, to remark - I should because, it takes this thread back to the top, of the "active posts'"

ladybug!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> That way worked for me. Finally got to vote.:chili:


 
I'm so glad that worked. It was the only way it would work for me too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

voted


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lori said:


> How do you sign up for an email reminder? That would be great.


 There's a link Register and get a gift.
I just used a big yellow sticky note in the beginning,now I just remember. I copy and paste the direct link in an email,save it to my drafts and click on it and it takes me to the vote page,after voting,I go to the free food link and click to give a free bowl of food. 

You can copy and paste my link from my signature.That's the one I use.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Remember you can vote twice,12 hours apart,vote 9am and 9pm. You can vote twice on each computer,desk top ,lap top and smart phone (Iphone,Droid,Galaxy, Blackberry,any phone that can access internet) Each device has it's own IP address so it registers as a new vote!

I have one desk top,2 lap tops,one Galaxy Droid phone,so I can vote 4 times in the morning and four times in the evening...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

lori said:


> How do you sign up for an email reminder? That would be great.


Look to the left you will see this. Click on Register and Get a Gift

Free Ways to Help Sign a Petition 
Register & Get a Gift *<--------*
Link To Us    A smaller window will open where you register for reminders and/or opt for the newsletter.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

momtoboo said:


> I've tried muliple times to vote but am always unsuccessful, even though I put the info in as per instructions.



http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

that link should work for you. It gets you right there. You only have to hit the VOTE button.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Voting -- voting and voting.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> There's a link Register and get a gift.
> I just used a big yellow sticky note in the beginning,now I just remember. I copy and paste the direct link in an email,save it to my drafts and click on it and it takes me to the vote page,after voting,I go to the free food link and click to give a free bowl of food.
> 
> You can copy and paste my link from my signature.That's the one I use.





Starsmom said:


> Look to the left you will see this. Click on Register and Get a Gift
> 
> Free Ways to Help Sign a Petition
> Register & Get a Gift *<--------*
> Link To Us    A smaller window will open where you register for reminders and/or opt for the newsletter.


Thanks, ladies!!! I am going to get my DH to vote as well!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*I vote*

I vote and post it on my facebook so others vote!:chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I finally got it to work for me. I have been unable to complete the voting in the past. Hopefully, now I'll get it to work everyday.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> *Remember you can vote twice,12 hours apart,vote 9am and 9pm. You can vote twice on each computer,desk top ,lap top and smart phone (Iphone,Droid,Galaxy, Blackberry,any phone that can access internet) Each device has it's own IP address so it registers as a new vote!*
> 
> I have one desk top,2 lap tops,one Galaxy Droid phone,so I can vote 4 times in the morning and four times in the evening...





lori said:


> Thanks, ladies!!! I am going to get my DH to vote as well!!! :thumbsup:





Maltbabe said:


> I vote and post it on my facebook so others vote!:chili:





revakb2 said:


> I finally got it to work for me. I have been unable to complete the voting in the past. Hopefully, now I'll get it to work everyday.


Thanks everyone for finding the way to vote, and on FB You can vote 2x a day - see Michelle's post above. :thumbsup:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*In case you missed this in the Rescue Forum...*

ATTN: 
Lurkers, Newbies, & Members
It's Voting Time!!!!! 
**​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> *In case you missed this in the Rescue Forum...*
> 
> ATTN:
> Lurkers, Newbies, & Members
> ...


Ever get the feeling you're being followed.... if we can get more voters,I won't have to stalk this thread!!!!

I posted mine on Facebook too,got a few to vote...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes I just voted I will put a reminder in my calender. Cut and paste girls. Come on people vote and help get the Maltese fluffs the help they need....God Bless

Okay I just put a shortcut on my desk top so I will not forget thanks Starsmom


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, Call me desperate for the Fluffs...I just PM the latest newbie HotPinkChicken sent her? instructions to Vote in the Challenge and askinng her to vote.Yep, getting desperate! :w00t:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That's not desperation, that's dedication!! *hugs* Have ya tried the guilt approach yet? You should've attached a sad picture... 

Oh and I'm... A VOTING MACHINE!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

BUMP!!

please vote everyone!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*NEWBIES, LURKERS, MEMBERS  - IT'S*
*VOTING TIME....*

**


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Guilt works for me!
Vote,vote ,vote!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*It's working!*

Edie posted this in another post but I wanted to put it here so it will be seen by everyone who can.








*Update on AMA rescues and Thanks* 
I just wanted to first of all say Thank-you to all of you that continue to vote daily on the animal Rescue site. I actually got a response from them, but they couldnt tell me how many actually vote for the top groups. I was told we could have a chance for the "Dark Horse" win for the smaller rescues. So appreciate all your time and efforts.
We continue to take in our rescues. You know that Deb got Johnny Cash recently. We also got two more females from the L.A. shelters and one was pregnant and had one male puppy a week ago. They are in foster homes in Los Angeles area.
We are also picking up two more male puppies in the Phoenix, Arizona area today or tomorrow.
I was contacted yesterday by a lady who just lost her 80 y.o. mother last week-end and needing to surrender the mothers two female Maltese. So we have worked on getting them flown to Oregon to our rescue home up there. 
So AMA continue's to need your support, as all rescues do right now.
Merry Christmas to all of you from all our Rescues and Me too.
Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Voted (bump).


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Has EVERYONE voted for the 2ND time today??? 
Get Edie that prize. ​ 
**​


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Voted today! 

And SMer's, don't forget to click the donate free food button!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm having trouble voting with my iPhone but I'm voting twice a day on my laptop and iPad so 4 X's for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Edie posted this in another post but I wanted to put it here so it will be seen by everyone who can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There you go, more than enough reason to vote. These babies need us.
Marsha you are incredible!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Vote for Edie's gang!*

*American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido CA *

**


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*







Your attention please!*

*The end is near for the Holiday Shelter Challenge. It ends at Midnight December 19 - that's one week from tonight. **** in the lives of all the fluffs in Edie's care. Get all your friends to vote. Those of you on FB, please put in a word to our "lost" members as well. It's time to *
*VOTE NOW! *
**​


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Voted


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*OK East coasters, Lurkers, and anyone else it's...*

_*TIME TO VOTE!!!* ___
**​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Voted and bumpity bump.
Don't forget the other shelter vote going on...Thanks everyone!
Vote for Liberty Humane Society
http://www.bestbullysticks.com/blog/giveaways/bestbullysticks-com-rescue-shelter-3000-giveaway-final-voting-round/


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Just voted for both shelters!!!:thumbsup:

Michelle, I have to admit every time I see a post from you, I think of voting!!! It's so convenient because I just click on your links! I guess I should figure out how to put it in my own siggy!! :blink:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*RECENT NEWBIES, EAST COAST MEMBERS, AND GENERAL LURKERS...*​ 
*IT'S VOTING TIME!!!!*​ 
**​


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder Marsha!! I even have my kids voting on their computers and ipod Touches!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*There are 220 on the boards...*

*If you haven't VOTED today PLEASE GO VOTE NOW! *

*ALL the NEWBIES, forgetful MEMBERS, AND general LURKERS *
*go VOTE in the *

*SHELTER CHALLENGE. *

*ONLY 4 DAYS LEFT!*
**​


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I voted (bump)!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Me too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't forget to vote,only a few days left...
First thing I got tonight,skunk,goat,cow and penguin,hey all black and white too.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*LET'S MOVE SOME MORE NUMBERS! *​ 


*173 ON THE BOARDS NOW*​ 
*** HAVE YOU VOTED TODAY?







*​ 
*COME ON EVERYONE VOTE! *​ 
**​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Penguin,lion,fox,tiger. We only have a couple days left...Let's get some money for Edie and the fluffs!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*AMA is still holding at 319 overall 19 statewide.:chili:*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

voted


----------



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

Voted. :chili: I'm glad I get e-mail reminders from them already - now I just have to remember to do this shelter vote at the same time.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Remember to vote 2x a day 12 hours from the first vote. *
*We need all possible votes!*​ 







[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/URL]​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sunday is the last day,Vote!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just voted


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*DID YOU VOTE TODAY?*

*THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS...*

*8 hours and 03 minutes TO THE END!*
**
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I just found a way to vote more than twice,I wish I'd found this out earlier. I copied and pasted the link into different browsers. I used Firefox,Avant,Explorer and I could vote three times per day on each device. I voted 12 times today. Try it now,we can squeak in extra votes. I told you I was going to try to find a way to vote more than twice!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*IF YOU'RE A LURKIN' YA NEED TO BE A VOTIN'*

*2 HOURS & 20 MINUTES TO GO!* **

**​


----------

